# catching flounder?



## missing 5pt. (Aug 17, 2009)

when is the best time to catch flounder, and canyou still catch them in september?ive only caught one flounder ever and it was on a piece of shrimp, but i was wondering what is the best way to catch them in pensacola, and st. joe.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes you can catch flounder in our area in september and the other 11 months out of the year also. You can bump your favorite grub or jerk bait just about under any pier or next to any structure in any body of water in the greater Pensacola area and catch a flounder. That goes for bays, bayous, rivers, river mouths. Hell!A trained monkey could catch a flounder on a fishing pole. There's not muchSKILL in that. If you want to have some real fun go out at night with a speer and stab you one.:moon


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Trained Monkey! LOL :takephoto

I would like to see a trained monkey fishing... My question is, would he be required to have a license, and could he get a ticket from the fwc?


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

I think the zoo has some monkeys on clearance.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (8/19/2009)*Trained Monkey! LOL :takephoto
> 
> I would like to see a trained monkey fishing... My question is, would he be required to have a license, and could he get a ticket from the fwc?




I would like to see that too, a monkey writing a ticket lol


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

> *Atwood (8/19/2009)*I think the zoo has some monkeys on clearance.




Excellent. Wonder if after they close they would let people in to fish for the monster bass in that pond....


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

lol! Tell you what guys, for a while I thought I was gonna have to bid on "BUBBLES" and take it out giggin' with me!

Took me a while getting on my feet, but they are out there! I learned to just stay off the couch!

LMAO!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Like Chris said...your never going to find them on the couch. just gotta get out there and search for them. look thought a lot of the past post on here and there is some damn good information for you to tell you what to look for in a spot. good luck and hope to see some reports from you soon!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Did ya'll hear about that trained monkey that was used to steal from a garden/nursery.

TRUNK MONKEYS RULE!


----------

